# Looking for stiff bindings that don't break the bank



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Flux TT 30's good binding not to expensive.
Union Flite's 

What do you consider expensive, $200 is middle of the road.


----------



## tuckerchef (Aug 26, 2011)

Under $300


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

you can give Ride SPI's a look, from reviews they seen to be pretty stiff. They're discontinued but on sale at ChristySports for $115 with free shipping.

Ride SPi Bindings


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For Stiff look at Ride Capo's, Rome Targa's, Flux SF45's, K2 Evers, Flow NXT-FRX, or Raiden Machines.

Stiffer is more expensive cause to do that and keep weight down or the same you have to use higher end materials


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I will sell ya some Ride Cads size large for $75 + shipping. That's about as cheap and stiff as you can get. PM me for info and pics.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Rome Arsenal is a great stiff binding without breaking the bank.


----------



## tuckerchef (Aug 26, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> I will sell ya some Ride Cads size large for $75 + shipping. That's about as cheap and stiff as you can get. PM me for info and pics.


I've got a set of ride cads on my prior pow stick, I like them but would like to try something different for a winterstick tom burt pro.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ignore whoever said Flux TT30 it's not stiff. Flux in general are pretty flexy. The SF45 is ok though. Nivek knows what he's talking about - all great suggestions. Same with the others who suggested the Arsenal - great binding. The Salomon Caliber and Burton Malavita are additional options.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

slyder said:


> Union Flite's


Supposedly you can deform these with your hand..


----------



## tuckerchef (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, helps me out heaps!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Go to Rude Boys - they'll help you out.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

chupacabraman said:


> Ignore whoever said Flux TT30 it's not stiff. Flux in general are pretty flexy. The SF45 is ok though. Nivek knows what he's talking about - all great suggestions. Same with the others who suggested the Arsenal - great binding. The Salomon Caliber and Burton Malavita are additional options.


Meh, Calibers aren't worth the money in my opinion. The Chiefs were really well done though. They fit more where the SF45's do as an all mountain binding. If you're looking for something stiffer I'd look elsewhere than Salomon.


----------



## luchadorjose (Mar 31, 2011)

+1 to flow nxt-frx's, or flow nxt-at's. AT's rate 4/5 for their stiffness, and frx's are 5/5, but edge to edge response on flow's in pretty damn good, so they act stiffer than they're rated, imho


----------

